# موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم



## pop201 (2 مايو 2008)

المكان: كولمبيا امريكا الجنوبية علي جبال الانديز / كوردييرا منطقة كولومبيا في مدينة صغيرة من ipiales ، على الحدود مع الاكوادور وقد بنيت بين عام 1926 و 1944 على حجر جسر تعلو وادي نهر عميق.

اسم الكنيسة: las Lajas


----------



## pop201 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*







المكان: اسبانية برشلونة .


اسم الكنيسة: La Sagrada Familia  العائلة المقدسة ...وتتكون الكنيسة من ثمانيه عشر ابراج ترمز الى الاثنا عشر وهم تلاميذ المسيح ، والانجيليين الاربعة ، ومريم العذراء والمسيح .

الزمان وقصة هذة الكنيسة الرائعة: بدأت في عام 1882 فكرة تصميم هذه الكنيسة الرائعة الي المهندس المعماري Antoni Gaudí الذي كرس حياتة لهذا العمل الضخم وعندما سألها الناس عن هذا العمل قال ان فكرة البناء قد اتخذت منذ وقت طويل جدا ، gaudí اجاب انه كان لبناء كنيسة الله ، وان موكله لم يكن في عجلة من امرنا. ثم أصبحت تعرف باسم "المهندس المعماري الله". 

وفي عام 1926 ، حدث الي gaudí  انها صدمتها سيارة في الشارع العام. بسبب وجهات نظره الملابس والجيوب الفارغه ، ولم يسرع اليه احد لنقله الى المستشفى. في نهاية المطاف ، وقال انه نقل الى مستشفى فقيره جدآ حيث لا احد يعترف به حتى عثر عليه اصدقاؤه وحاول يحركونه الى مستشفى آخر.ولكن Gaudí رفض ، وقال انه ينتمى مع الفقراء ، وتوفي بعد بضعة ايام. 




وهذه هي الكنيسة التي وهب المهندس المعماري الانطوني gaudí حياته وقال انه خلق لذلك العمل يباركة الرب في الفردوس















































منظر للكنيسة من اعلي يطل علي الشارع


----------



## pop201 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

المكان: روسيا موسكو 


اسم الكنيسة: St. Basil’s Cathedral  كاتدراءيه سانت باسيل


----------



## pop201 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

المكان: Vatican  الفاتيكان روما


اسم الكنيسة: St. Peter's Basilica  القديس بطرس


الزمان: أكبر مبنى ديني في العالم ، ومركز للديانة المسيحيه ،  وينتمي في هذه القائمة. كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان مدينة بنيت فوق قبر القديس بطرس الرسول ، وهي اكبر كنيسة في البلده الصغيرة الفاتيكان. انها حقا هائله : الكنيسة تغطي مساحة 5،7 فدان (2،3 هكتار) ، وتصل طاقتها الاستيعابيه الى اكثر من 60000 شخص. 

امام كنيسة القديس بطرس كما نعلم انه تم بناؤها ، كان هناك فعلا في بناء كنيسة هناك 324 م من قبل الامبراطور قسطنطين ، وهو اول امبراطور مسيحي من روما. ان الكنيسة استمرت حوالى 1200 سنة وحتى انهيار الهيكل هدمت لبناء كاتدراءيه في العصر الحديث. كنيسة القديس بطرس تم بناؤها من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية منظمة الصحة العالمية من عصر النهضه : مايكل أنجلو وتصميم قبة ، وجيان لورنزو بيرنيني تستهدف الساحة الرئيسية ، ودوناتو bramante هو اول مهندس معماري للكنيسة


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*الله بجد
الله عليهم

بجد كلهم احلى من بعض
مش عارفة اقولك على اى واحده عجبتنى اكتر
كلهم تحف تحف بجد

ربنا يتمجد اسمه فى كل مكان
وميرسى ليك بجد على المجهود ده
وانك جبت صور رائعة زى دى 

حقيقى شكرا ليك
*


----------



## peace_86 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*واااااااااااو..
ما أجمل كنيسة الله بكل جبروتها وعظمتها وهيبتها..

والله حسيت إني مجرد نقطة في المحيط أمام هذه البيوت الإلهية..

وننتظر الكنائس الموجودة في البلاد العربية مثل لبنان وسوريا ومصر والعراق...
وكذلك الموجودة في البلادا لأفريقية..
ربي يسوع يباركك عزيزي..*


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*




حقيقى روووووووووووووووعه

ميرسى جدااا ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## fight the devil (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

رائع الموضوع اعجبني كثيرا ربنا يباركك وتسلم يارب


تحياتي


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مايو 2008)

انا اول مرة اشوف الصور دي كلها

بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع بكل المقاييس 

ونفسي ازور الكنائس دي كلها 

الرب يباركك

وارشح الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

المكان: كولمبيا امريكا الجنوبية علي جبال الانديز / كوردييرا منطقة كولومبيا في مدينة صغيرة من ipiales ، على الحدود مع الاكوادور وقد بنيت بين عام 1926 و 1944 على حجر جسر تعلو وادي نهر عميق.

اسم الكنيسة: las Lajas 

























































المكان: اسبانية برشلونة .


اسم الكنيسة: La Sagrada Familia العائلة المقدسة ...وتتكون الكنيسة من ثمانيه عشر ابراج ترمز الى الاثنا عشر وهم تلاميذ المسيح ، والانجيليين الاربعة ، ومريم العذراء والمسيح .

الزمان وقصة هذة الكنيسة الرائعة: بدأت في عام 1882 فكرة تصميم هذه الكنيسة الرائعة الي المهندس المعماري Antoni Gaudí الذي كرس حياتة لهذا العمل الضخم وعندما سألها الناس عن هذا العمل قال ان فكرة البناء قد اتخذت منذ وقت طويل جدا ، gaudí اجاب انه كان لبناء كنيسة الله ، وان موكله لم يكن في عجلة من امرنا. ثم أصبحت تعرف باسم "المهندس المعماري الله". 

وفي عام 1926 ، حدث الي gaudí انها صدمتها سيارة في الشارع العام. بسبب وجهات نظره الملابس والجيوب الفارغه ، ولم يسرع اليه احد لنقله الى المستشفى. في نهاية المطاف ، وقال انه نقل الى مستشفى فقيره جدآ حيث لا احد يعترف به حتى عثر عليه اصدقاؤه وحاول يحركونه الى مستشفى آخر.ولكن Gaudí رفض ، وقال انه ينتمى مع الفقراء ، وتوفي بعد بضعة ايام. 




وهذه هي الكنيسة التي وهب المهندس المعماري الانطوني gaudí حياته وقال انه خلق لذلك العمل 
















































منظر للكنيسة من اعلي يطل علي الشارع








​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

المكان: روسيا موسكو 


اسم الكنيسة: St. Basil’s Cathedral كاتدراءيه سانت باسيل 









































المكان: Vatican الفاتيكان روما


اسم الكنيسة: St. Peter's Basilica القديس بطرس


الزمان: أكبر مبنى ديني في العالم ، ومركز للديانة المسيحيه ، وينتمي في هذه القائمة. كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان مدينة بنيت فوق قبر القديس بطرس الرسول ، وهي اكبر كنيسة في البلده الصغيرة الفاتيكان. انها حقا هائله : الكنيسة تغطي مساحة 5،7 فدان (2،3 هكتار) ، وتصل طاقتها الاستيعابيه الى اكثر من 60000 شخص. 

امام كنيسة القديس بطرس كما نعلم انه تم بناؤها ، كان هناك فعلا في بناء كنيسة هناك 324 م من قبل الامبراطور قسطنطين ، وهو اول امبراطور مسيحي من روما. ان الكنيسة استمرت حوالى 1200 سنة وحتى انهيار الهيكل هدمت لبناء كاتدراءيه في العصر الحديث. كنيسة القديس بطرس تم بناؤها من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية منظمة الصحة العالمية من عصر النهضه : مايكل أنجلو وتصميم قبة ، وجيان لورنزو بيرنيني تستهدف الساحة الرئيسية ، ودوناتو bramante هو اول مهندس معماري للكنيسة




































































​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

كنايس روعه يا كوكو​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووووووووووووو

روعة اية الجمال دة مش ممكن​*


----------



## nonaa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

ايييه الجماااااااااااااال دا كله
يا مااااااااااان
تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك فى كل كنايس العالم
امين​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*مرسي يا كوكو على الصور بجد فادتني كتير لاني عم ادرس هندسة عمارة..و عم ناخد عن مادة اسمها (تاريخ و نظريات العمارة) و بتتكلم عن الكنائس دي..
و يا ريت يصير عنا كنائس متل هيك..لانه بجد شيء في غاية الروعة و الفن*


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*صور روووووووووووووووعة *
*وانا  زرت  كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان *
*تجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن *
*الواحد بيفضل يبص ومش بيشبع من الفن  والابداع الي فيها*
*ميرسي عالصور الحلوة *
*تسلم ايدييييييييييييييييك*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

مجهود رائع وصور اروع
مشكور حبيبي كوكو مان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

كلهم روووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ميرسي الك اخي عالصور الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



swety koky girl قال:


> كنايس روعه يا كوكو​


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووووووووووووو​*
> 
> 
> _*روعة اية الجمال دة مش ممكن*_​


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا الانبا ونس 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



nonaa قال:


> ايييه الجماااااااااااااال دا كله​
> يا مااااااااااان
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يبارك فى كل كنايس العالم
> ...


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو على الصور بجد فادتني كتير لاني عم ادرس هندسة عمارة..و عم ناخد عن مادة اسمها (تاريخ و نظريات العمارة) و بتتكلم عن الكنائس دي..*
> *و يا ريت يصير عنا كنائس متل هيك..لانه بجد شيء في غاية الروعة و الفن*


 

مرسىىى على مروورك يا روز
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



فادية قال:


> *صور روووووووووووووووعة *
> 
> *وانا زرت كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان *
> *تجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن *
> ...


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا فاديه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع وصور اروع
> 
> مشكور حبيبي كوكو مان
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*



ارووجة قال:


> كلهم روووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> ميرسي الك اخي عالصور الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا ارووجه  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*مبدعين بجد اللى صمموا الكنايس*
*شكلهم جميل خالص*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك يا فيتا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فونتالولو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا كوكو 
 بجد تحفه
 مش معقول الكنايس جميله اوي
 تعيش ايدك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا فونتالولو 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

thank you


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا ميشيل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا كوكو*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم*

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## pop201 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر ليكم ورددكم الجميلة وربنا يباركم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا صور لكنايس رائعه
مشكور على الصور الحلوه​


----------



## monygirl (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقى فعلا غاية فى الروعة ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميلة دى


----------



## الأخت مايا (12 يونيو 2009)

كوكو بالصدفة مريت من هون
بتعرف  ما بقدر قول غير
ما اجمل بيتك يا رب


كو كو الله يباركك


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## كوك (12 يونيو 2009)

_*فى منتهى الجمال*_

_*ميرسى جدا *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2009)

*جمييييييييييييلة جدا
مرسيه علي الصور​*


----------

